# اريد معلومات على سوفت وير Auto Desk Inventor



## الغزال البري (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات على برنامج 
auto desk inventor 
salam


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*رابط التحميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, يمكنك تحميل البرنامج بإستخدام رابط التورنت Torrent التالي
http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=822475
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------

